# Board with fuses in Revolution receiver pkg



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay each of the receiver packages I received has a small board with two fuses on it. I can't find a listing that says what they are. Can anyone enlighten me? 

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The amperage is engraved on the metal caps on the fuse ends.,... I forget, they are 3 or 5 amp I think 

Greg


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg, but, what are they for?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Protect from overcurrent mostly protecting the revolution. 

Greg


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

It's odd that they do not appear anywhere I've looked on the Aristo Revolution instructions....on-line or on the CD. Perhaps I'm having a senior moment and missed it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That board is normally an option, so maybe that's why it's not in the standard instructions. 

It was also developed later. 

Greg


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Henson called Stan this afternoon and he indicated it was for non revolution ready locomotives. How I'm 'in the know'!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

